# 65 Coppertone Schwinn  Panther



## Chocolat96 (Oct 23, 2016)

All original besides the extra accessories tigeroo growler and esso grips


----------



## mcmfw2 (Oct 23, 2016)

Very Cool....


----------



## sludgeguy (Oct 29, 2016)

It looks grreeaatt!


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 18, 2016)

Looks like you got a little tiger in your Panther.


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 18, 2016)

What a beauty. I love a clean copper tone bike!


----------



## runningbarre (Dec 12, 2016)

yummmm...coppertone


----------



## Nashman (Jan 30, 2017)

Amazing!  You rule the road on that Tiger....


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Feb 3, 2017)

very nice!!! im still  looking a 68 campus green panther!! to match my 68 campus green 68 starlet III


----------

